# Is Columbia College Chicago a good Film School?



## yaboo (Jun 24, 2008)

I've searched about this school everywhere and found a lot of negative comments about it. Now I'm thinking whether I should still consider applying there for the next year or not. 
I am not from the US so I have no idea about the overall reputation of this school in Chicago and the United States at large  and if it's employer-friendly or what. What happens next after I graduate? 

I want to know if CCC is worth getting into debt?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 25, 2008)

Columbia is a great school. But best to ask people who have been there or better yet visit yourself. There is a network of industry people there and I personally know people who have been hired to work for MTV and Cartoon Network directly out of this school. Its an "ART"sy school so keep that in mind also. It makes a lot of the top 10 lists and has a reputation as such. Buy a plane ticket visit the school cause I wouldn't buy a 17,000 a year car over the net until I've kicked the tires and beat up the salesman....good...(That's a little American humor...we're really not all incompetent, socially sterile,warmongering coke addicts, unless your last name is BUSH)

Hey wanna read my personal essay for my college application, I could use some feedback?

Let me know


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Columbia has a good film school. Their criteria is independent-based so if you want to make Hollywood type of films, this isn't the place for you. It is open admission meaning everyone gets in...great choice for a safety. In fact, I'm using it as my safety if I don't get in anywhere. The tuition is not bad compared to other schools and it's right in Chicago. Go visit the Oprah Winfrey Show. Haha. But seriously, Columbia is good.


----------



## yaboo (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks  

I have a question though. Is it cheaper to go to a university (like NYU and Columbia University) than a private arts college like columbia chicago?


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by yaboo:
> Thanks
> 
> I have a question though. Is it cheaper to go to a university (like NYU and Columbia University) than a private arts college like columbia chicago?



Columbia College is cheaper than both schools. I think art colleges are more affordable in general. NYU gives little financial aid to people. They are not generous at all. Consider yourself lucky to get a good package there. I don't know about Columbia University.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2018)

Here's a recent review for it.

Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Art + Science (B.A. & B.F.A.)


----------

